# how do i catch a porcupine?



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i got a call today to catch some porcupines up by wauben mn and dont have a clue how to catch them never tried but i told the lady i would catch them for her but i gotta figure out how to do it so any advice for trap size and type would be great what sets?what lures? not sure if there will be pets or not


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

We don't have them here, so I can't offer any experienced-advice.

Here's some info I found regarding cage trapping them:
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Porcupine Double-door type, 10 x 12 x 42 x in.

A salt-soaked cloth, sponge, or piece of wood, also water softener tablets, sweet potatoes, apples, roasted peanuts.

Place the trap in the vicinity of damage or at the den entrance.To lure the porcupine, blend a cup of raw sweet potatoes and an apple, and dribble the puréed mixture at the opening of a single-door live trap. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope it helps
Smitty


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

wonder how big they get


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I ususally catch them with a .22 long rifle in the head. That might be tough in a heavily forested area though. They are attracted to anything salty, or sweet. I bet maple syrup would work well. Many of the folks from the reservations use porcupine quills for their various crafts, and would probably be happy to have them. You may be able to barter for a few fine craft items! Hope you get 'em all. Burl


----------



## beaver/otter trapper (Feb 5, 2007)

when you see um all you have to do is walk up to them and just grab um


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i would pay to see you walk up to a living porcupine and pick it up with your bare hands or even with gloves


----------



## pickles (Jan 24, 2007)

as long as you do not go forward with your hands you are OK, any foreward movement will result in PAIN. pick them up by the tail, with heavy gloves.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i think i will stick to trapping them


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i talked to the lady today and she said that there is no pets so i can useconibears and footholds now do you guys think a 220 in a pail with a salted piece of wood in the back would work then i dont have to go buy live traps


----------



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

It sounds to me like your setup should work. What ever you do be careful, if you get one in a trap there will be quills around and they have a way of finding your fingers every time. You could just use straight salt for bait, they come to salt like a kid to candy. They can get pretty big most that i have killed were 8-15 lbs. I have seen tehm up to about 25lbs. , BIG SOB's


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i dont think a 220 will kill them. if youve ever shot one, they arent real easy to kill. i think live traps would be better.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

If a 220 can do the job on a 30 pound **** I think it will suffice for a porky.


----------



## mn_outdoorsman (Mar 18, 2007)

trapper 2 is a good friend of mine and i no when he went up there he used 220s and caught 2 of them and caught one with a #2 coilspring


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

that is correct what mn outdoorsman said the 220 killed them fine it looked like they kicked once reflex most likely though the one in the coilspring fought the trap a little more then i thought it wood


----------



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

Something to keep in mind when dealing with Porkies. In my area if you find a Porky, if you look around there is usually a turned up stump that they make a den under. Very easy to trap and i think any porky coming through will visit them. Fishers can't do anything with them under a stump like that, all they see is quills and no room to move.


----------

